# phone bill



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi everyone long time since I was here. I have a very serious question I would like an answer to if one of you could help.
I was in spain for a year but had a bit of a bad time so came home to england because I was having a breakdown and it took 7 months to get well. 
Before I came back I owed orange some money on a phone I got there but because of my illness I just didnt do anything about it and now a problem

A friend has invited me out for a visit but now Im worried in case I get stopped at the airport for this debt, Im being very honest here, and I cant pay it either. Would I be stopped at the airport in spain, I think I would be but could do with some advice.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I think it very unlikely that they would send a debt collector to meet you off the plane! Have you received any communication from them since you returned to the UK indicating that this might happen? 

The best thing is to contact Orange, find out how much you owe and make arrangements to pay it off in instalments. You don't want this hanging over you indefinitely.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*m*



Alcalaina said:


> I think it very unlikely that they would send a debt collector to meet you off the plane! Have you received any communication from them since you returned to the UK indicating that this might happen?
> 
> The best thing is to contact Orange, find out how much you owe and make arrangements to pay it off in instalments. You don't want this hanging over you indefinitely.


It was orange in spain and I just cant pay it. Thank you for your reply but Im concerned I could be on the computer at the airport for being a debtor, yes I did have lots of communication from them by email which I did nothing about.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

If you owe it- pay it

If you can afford to go on holiday to Spain surely you can afford to make payments towards your debts. One word- priorities


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Rabbitcat said:


> If you owe it- pay it
> 
> If you can afford to go on holiday to Spain surely you can afford to make payments towards your debts. One word- priorities


That thought did cross my hard, unsympathetic mind...
But tbh I doubt very much that anyone would be apprehended at the airport for a civil debt.
When we first moved into our house we had a series of letters addressed to the previous occupants from telefonica as then was. Then a letter came from a lawyer.
Then another. After a while no more letters came. I guess they left without settling the phone bill - they left wthout paying euros 000s of rent owed.
The second week we were in the house the police came asking for the previous occupants. 
We had several letters addressed to them from banks, credit card companies, The DHSS in the UK. The previous occupants ran some kind of property company, had previously lived in New Jersey and had four very large and according to the neighbours very aggressive dogs.
No doubt all this confirms Baldy's view of the innate seediness of the CdS....although I have a feeling they moved to his little town....


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

It's not a matter of unsympathetic. Unless you reckon people are right to opt for holidays over their debts. 

What if you were owed money- would you be heartless if you didn't agree with your debtor going on hols rather than paying you???

In your world people shouldn't worry about debts- just sod those owed the money? You aren't in the Greek govt by any chance?


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

carolleb said:


> Hi everyone long time since I was here. I have a very serious question I would like an answer to if one of you could help.
> I was in spain for a year but had a bit of a bad time so came home to england because I was having a breakdown and it took 7 months to get well.
> Before I came back I owed orange some money on a phone I got there but because of my illness I just didnt do anything about it and now a problem
> 
> A friend has invited me out for a visit but now Im worried in case I get stopped at the airport for this debt, Im being very honest here, and I cant pay it either. Would I be stopped at the airport in spain, I think I would be but could do with some advice.


Don't worry, the police don't stop you for your debt, they are bussy searching members of the spanish government


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

Unfortunately, from my own experience, yes it is possible to be arrested as you enter Spain. The plane was diverted from Gibraltar to Jerez and my friend was arrested and held overnight. This was a civil debt that had been pursued. The Advanced Passenger Information was forwarded as soon as the plane was diverted! The Police were very quick off the mark. 

Whether Orange will have gone to all the expense is another subject. 

Davexf


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*m*

Thank you for that.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*m*



davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> Unfortunately, from my own experience, yes it is possible to be arrested as you enter Spain. The plane was diverted from Gibraltar to Jerez and my friend was arrested and held overnight. This was a civil debt that had been pursued. The Advanced Passenger Information was forwarded as soon as the plane was diverted! The Police were very quick off the mark.
> 
> ...


I bet they would dave and thank you, Im not proud of the fact I didnt pay it but I was having a breakdown at the time and a friend is paying for me to go for a visit as i cant afford it. thanks all


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*m*



Rabbitcat said:


> It's not a matter of unsympathetic. Unless you reckon people are right to opt for holidays over their debts.
> 
> What if you were owed money- would you be heartless if you didn't agree with your debtor going on hols rather than paying you???
> 
> In your world people shouldn't worry about debts- just sod those owed the money? You aren't in the Greek govt by any chance?


In my world as you so nicely put it, yes I do pay my bills, at the time I was having a breakdown hence my return to england, and if I could pay it I would ok.
as for the holiday a friend was going to pay my airfare as I cant. You dont know me to be so nasty ok.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I made my observations based solely on the info you gave. I don't think it nasty to expect those who owe to pay their debts. 

IMHO withholding payment to those genuinely owed, is little better than theft, but that's solely imho


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Rabbitcat said:


> It's not a matter of unsympathetic. Unless you reckon people are right to opt for holidays over their debts.
> 
> What if you were owed money- would you be heartless if you didn't agree with your debtor going on hols rather than paying you???
> 
> In your world people shouldn't worry about debts- just sod those owed the money? You aren't in the Greek govt by any chance?


*That thought did cross my hard, unsympathetic mind...*


That's what I wrote signifying agreement, if you had paused to think.
In my world we collected our (business) debts....by fair means or foul. I never lend money personally so the question of recovering money owed as never arisen.
Neither do I ever borrow money. Never have. So please don't make assumptions about 'my world'.

But whilst I think that the OP should pay the debt, I know something of her story and so I felt a twinge of sympathy.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Rabbitcat said:


> IMHO withholding payment to those genuinely owed, is little better than theft, but that's solely imho


Really? In every instance? Are all debtors really thieves in your world?
The poor sod who falls ill and loses their job and can't pay a mortgage or other debt is a thief?
Rather a harsh and simplistic view.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*m*



Rabbitcat said:


> I made my observations based solely on the info you gave. I don't think it nasty to expect those who owe to pay their debts.
> 
> IMHO withholding payment to those genuinely owed, is little better than theft, but that's solely imho


Like I said just pure nasty met alot of ex pats like you in spain, unfortunately


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Mrypg Let me tell you what I know of the world of business debt.

For 14 years I was a High court bailiff in the North of Ireland. Because around 80% of businesses there are " small businesses " I was serving up to 40% of bankruptcy and liquidation orders on hard working decent honest businesses .

Why? 

Well pretty simple really. Mr A supplies wood and Mr B uses that wood to build furniture. If Mr B pisses his money and business up the wall Mr A is dragged down with him- all because of selfish debtors not paying what they owe. ( and the chain reaction dragged other decent hard working people down too)

Its pretty simple stuff, if you owe pay up. 

If we all took the self centred attitude of don't worry about it , excuses excuses etc-where would we be


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Rabbitcat said:


> Mrypg Let me tell you what I know of the world of business debt.
> 
> For 14 years I was a High court bailiff in the North of Ireland. Because around 80% of businesses there are " small businesses " I was serving up to 40% of bankruptcy and liquidation orders on hard working decent honest businesses .
> 
> ...



Please don't lecture me on business debt. We used courts and people like you to collect our business debts when other methods failed. Perhaps if we hadn't done so we wouldn't be enjoying our life in Spain.

As I said, I neither borrow nor lend money. But I do understand that there are circumstances beyond the individual's control which can make it difficult if not impossible to repay debt. 
The whole country runs on debt, you know. Mortgages, credit cards, remortgages, bank loans, payday loans... most lenders are well insured against default. Bankruptcy is no longer a shameful thing as it never has been in America. The introduction of legislation and IVAs make bankruptcy simple and accessible.
I don't like it, you certainly don't like it but that's how it goes.
I seem to remember you telling me about the existence of 'poverty' and how you helped run food banks. Many of those who use your food banks may be decent people who fell into debt through no fault of their own.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Exactly my point!!!

There are many who fall into debt through no fault of their own- it's often because selfish debtors with the " I' d rather holiday than pay what I owe" attitude haven't paid whats owed. 

You are defeating your own argument when you say you chased debtors for what they owed YOU but its all right for others to not pay up and sod off on holiday.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Shall we not get "bent out of shape" about this. Answers and solutions to a problem are really whats required, not judgements 

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Rabbitcat said:


> I made my observations based solely on the info you gave. I don't think it nasty to expect those who owe to pay their debts.
> 
> IMHO withholding payment to those genuinely owed, is little better than theft, but that's solely imho


You have a well=paid job. You take out a loan to buy a car or have a holiday. 
You have a bad accident and lose your job. You have a pregnant wife and a toddler. 
The money you now get from the state is insufficient to pay your rent/mortgage, household bills, grocery bills and repay the loan.
In such circumstances I know what I'd do.
But I'm lucky, I've never found myself in such circumstances. So I don't judge, especially if I don't know individual circumstances.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

jojo said:


> Shall we not get "bent out of shape" about this. Answers and solutions to a problem are really whats required, not judgements
> 
> Jo xxx


No problem Jojo.

Apparently the answer is stuff those who you owe and enjoy your hols


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Rabbitcat said:


> Exactly my point!!!
> 
> There are many who fall into debt through no fault of their own- it's often because selfish de
> 
> ...


I said nothing of the sort. Learn to read.

To the OP, Carol: I doubt very much that you would be apprehended at the airport unless you owed £thousands! So you will be OK to come to Spain.
But I do think you should contact Orange whilst in Spain and arrange to pay off your debt in manageable instalments. That's what a court in the UK would do, take into account your income after your essential outgoings and arrange staged payments. I think you'd feel better if you did that.

I hope you are feeling happy and more positive now


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

At least the Rabbit has some historic precedent - in one of Shakespeare's plays.

No, I couldn't stand Shakespeare, either.


----------

